# Matching wieghts?



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey! 

I started reloading today! Fun stuff! But I have a question:

Should I sort shells and bullets by weight? My new bullets are SUPPOSED to be 168gr, but they vary from 163-171 and the cases I'm sure vary as well. So If I'm loading 53gr of powder in a 168gr, should I match the lighter rounds and the heavier cases? Then what? Add more powder to the ones that end up total heavy? 

Thanks!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Your weight variable is less than 3%. I wouldn't worry about it. If you were shooting Bulls Eye competition I'd sort them by weight for better group size otherwise there's no point.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Your weight variable is less than 3%. I wouldn't worry about it. If you were shooting Bulls Eye competition I'd sort them by weight for better group size otherwise there's no point.


+1 what he said. If you're not going for high level, intense, finite group sizes, it's not a big deal. Just my $.02 :mrgreen: But it certainly should help a small amount if you want to spend the time.


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks!

New question! I full length resize BEFORE I trim, right?

Clean/Inspect
Lube
Resize/decap
Trim
Clean
Prime
Charge
Seat
Crimp

Also, what is your favorite powder for 9mm/.45acp? I've been using H's "Varget" for my .233 and 30/06 reloads so far.

How do you know if your brass takes 'large' or 'small' primers? just tell by looking?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

A good reloading manual will be invaluable to you as they start you out with the process and stress safety. They also have a variety of loads and some even list the most accurate in the test rifle. I would invest the money.

The resizing process should come before you trim as you will then have uniform case length. Once you trim then you need to chamfer and deburr the case mouth. I also clean the primer pockets before I seat the primer.


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Actually, I got 2 reloading manuals.

"Speer Reloading Manual No.12" and "Hodgdon Data Manual No.26"

I was just double checking the instructions because the Speer book can be a little vague.

Thanks.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Anarius said:


> Actually, I got 2 reloading manuals.
> 
> "Speer Reloading Manual No.12" and "Hodgdon Data Manual No.26"
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with asking questions to clairify stuff. Better safe than sorry. Besides it makes me think. I sure don't have all the answers and there are others here that have been at it a lot longer than I but I'll help ya any way I can.


----------

